# Thickness of live edge lumber for a coffee table project?



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm finally getting around to building the coffee table that I asked design help for some months ago. I've identified three places within 50 miles that have some live edge slabs available (the place I've purchased before is plumb out).

The closest is a guy who has 7 or 8 cherry slabs 5-6' long, 2' wide, and the price is right. He estimates they are 1" thick. After planing and sanding at least one side, we'll be closer to 3/4". I was picturing 1 1/4-1/12" thick for my design with a waterfall leg on one end. Any thoughts?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

For case goods, I like 3/4" tops. For coffee tables, end tables etc I like 1" thick tops. For live edge tables, or rustic tables or benches the tops really look better if they are 1-1/2 thick or better. 
Of course it depends on the style you are after.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I like thicker too, but you do have to consider weight. Suddenly you have a piece of furniture that takes two guys to move out of the way. I'm having the same question for a desk I'm going to build with a maple slab top. I'm leaning toward a final thickness of 6/4 or 8/4, but it's gonna be heavy.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Depends what look you're looking to achieve. Structurally you can get away with 3/4 inch, but generally slabs tend to look better if they're thicker (at least in my opinion). Provides a nice contrast to thinner stretchers if the top is thick.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thinking I might pick up one or two of the thin slabs-I can always use them in another project-and see how it looks, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

The table in the picture, from your previous post months ago, looks like it was make with thinner boards.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a good point.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I would try to go thicker if possible. That's what seems to fit the look better, at least in my head.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have made several live edge tables using 1" rough sawn lumber and just planning/sanding the 'show' side to wind up with a top that is ~7/8" but I have also used 3/4" and was happy with both. To me , the thick slab is not necessary.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I like at least 5/4, but having said that, a live edge table usually has, at the live edge side, a slope. When mounted with the slope "going downhill" it tends to make a piece look thicker, just as undercutting a top with a bevel makes a top look thinner, lighter…


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

I like 1.5" - 2" for coffee tables, not only for looks but for joinery. I typically use M&T joinery for my base to top connection.


----------

